# horse drawn hearse, or Carriage?



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

has anyone seen, or known of anyone building a Horse drawn carriage or hearse prop? or even just a full sized horse? links or photos of you have 'em please? I'm considering this as a possibility for a next year, Halloween, and then repurpose for Christmas display prop.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Here you go.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=858

And here is the horse.
http://www.bastardrat.com/h2005horse.html


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks, that's kind of what I was thinking, should have known someone has already done it,


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

But I like this horse too.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> But I like this horse too.
> http://64.226.23.133/woodycarr/clips/horse.wmv


Now that is one kick butt prop.


----------

